#ubuntu-dz 2011-09-28
<Vip_freenode> !a
#ubuntu-dz 2011-10-01
<Chat9511> slt
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-24
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour tout le monde :)
<Neo31> salut a tous, ki a vu DelphiWorld aujourd'hui ?
<Neo31> ping Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> moi
<Tux-Tn> il m'a appelé au téléphone
<Tux-Tn> pourquoi?
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> des news ?
<Neo31> il est deja a tunis wala mizel ma jach ?
<Tux-Tn> je sais pas
<Tux-Tn> j'étais dans la classe
<Tux-Tn> je pouvais pas répondre
<Neo31> hum, ok
<Neo31> ta3mal 9ahwa ghodwa a cartage ?
<Neo31> Tux-Tn
<Neo31> le matin ! si tu sera libre
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-25
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-26
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-29
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour
<ButterflyOfFire> Et volà Off :p
<ButterflyOfFire> voilà*
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: j'fais pas très attention
<Off> :-p
<ButterflyOfFire> ;) pas grave Off
<ButterflyOfFire> bonne journée
<ButterflyOfFire> Je sors du boulot
#ubuntu-dz 2013-09-28
<zanky> l'equipe vous ete la ?
<said026> salam
<said026> ::(
#ubuntu-dz 2014-09-28
<benohb>  /msg NickServ HELP SET
#ubuntu-dz 2016-10-02
<ragnvaldr> hi
